# Introducing Red Room Audio and the "Palette" Orchestral Series, plus a freebie!



## Red Room Audio (Dec 11, 2017)

Greetings! Dickie here from Impact Soundworks. We're proud to announce our new "sister" label, *Red Room Audio*. It's been difficult keeping this under wraps all year and we're beyond excited to finally tell you about it. Red Room Audio is debuting with 4 large-scale orchestral libraries plus a really cool freebie.

First, *welcome to PALETTE* *- our brand new thematic orchestral series! *





* Palette* is a series of thematic professional orchestral and cinematic Kontakt virtual instruments for songwriters and media composers. It was recorded in a dedicated hall with world-renowned performers by a passionate and experienced team of sample makers. It was a dream come true for us to make and we hope this expansive set of scoring tools inspires you to write some great music.

There’s an awful lot of content here, so to make things more accessible we divided it into multiple products. The first is “Palette – Symphonic Sketchpad,” which contains the building blocks to quickly and easily bring your cinematic ideas to life. Then, to add detail and color to your compositions we’ve put together additional tool sets we call “Brush Packs.” Brush packs focus on deeper and more specific scoring elements like true-legato melodic ensembles, orchestral FX and real recorded Runs & Arpeggios. This way you can pick up the tools you want and not the ones you don’t. Since all Palette instruments were recorded in the same hall by the same production team and the same fantastic musicians, they're designed to complement each other perfectly.

*Palette - Symphonic Sketchpad*
The flagship of the Palette line. An extensive set of orchestral instruments to bring your cinematic ideas to life. Includes strings, brass and woodwinds ensembles recorded in 2 different sizes with up to 10 articulations. Plus women and mens choirs, percussion, hybrid trailer tools, grand piano and harp. Watch the WALK-THRU here:



*Palette Brush Pack 01 - Melodics*
17 inspiring melody-carrying orchestral instruments. 11 of the most dramatic and powerful orchestrated combos plus 6 soloists, as selected from the works of our favorite film and classical composers. Each combo was recorded performing together (NOT artificially scripted!). Up to 9 essential articulations per instrument including true legato. Over 26 GB and 90,000+ samples! Watch the WALK-THRU

*Palette Brush Pack 02 - Orchestral FX*
An extensive collection of cinematic aleatoric orchestral FX for strings, brass, woodwinds and choir. 6 categories for all 4 sections of the orchestra. Also includes a powerful FX Builder patch that allows you to create your own unique FX by layering up to 4 sources with individual controls for adjusting volume, pitch and timing. Watch the WALK-THRU

*Palette Brush Pack 03 - Runs & Arps*
A complete collection of orchestral runs & arpeggios. Features both strings and woodwinds ensembles performing scales in 6 common modes, each with up to 13 variations, plus 20 kinds of arpeggios. Over 1600 unscripted, real recorded phrases in total! 3 microphone positions, an 8-slot onboard FX rack and drag and drop MIDI data. Watch the WALK-THRU

*All Palette libraries are NKS compatible and work with the free Kontakt Player.* We're offering $50 intro discount on "Symphonic Sketchpad" for the first 2 weeks, and there's an additional Palette bundles discount in place: -5% if you buy 2, -10% if you buy 3, and -15% if you buy all 4.

Lastly, sign up for a user account and get our *FREE vocal & body FX library "Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps & Shouts."*

In the interest of keeping this post short (too late?) *please visit our website* for videos, audio demos, and lots more info about Palette and Red Room Audio. We're thrilled to be a part of the VI-Control community and look forward to hearing from all of you.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 11, 2017)

This looks like a brilliant intro package for a starter. The core pack has pretty much everything you need to get started and the Melodics pack looks like it really rounds it out. If were starting out I'd grab this without question!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks like a fantastic affordable kit for starting out, practicing composing and working with sample libraries!


----------



## rottoy (Dec 11, 2017)

This is so well rounded it's kind of ridiculous. Amazing job.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 11, 2017)

This is probably biggest entrance by a new developer. Congrats.


----------



## dariusofwest (Dec 11, 2017)

O_O you guys came from nowhere- your guys products sound amazing by the way!


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 11, 2017)

This seems nice. 

It appears as though it's like Albion - sections recorded together only, correct?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 11, 2017)

Website is down. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> It appears as though it's like Albion - sections recorded together only, correct?



Yep! 


I worked on this library for the past few months, along with Nabeel from ISW. Ask me anything. :D


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 11, 2017)

Is you website not working at the moment ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

It looks like it's experiencing some technical difficulties, yes.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 11, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It looks like it's experiencing some technical difficulties, yes.



Try kicking it and swearing loudly - usually fixes things for me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

I have nothing to do with the website. I just scripted the libraries


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 11, 2017)

Overwhelming response has borked the server, sorry everyone. Working to remedy asap. Thanks for the kind words so far!


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> Overwhelming response has borked the server, sorry everyone. Working to remedy asap. Thanks for the kind words so far!



That's a good problem to have!


----------



## procreative (Dec 11, 2017)

Curious, specs say 5.6.8 Kontakt yet some "other" recently announced titles need 5.7.1. Was this encoded a while ago or is the version information incorrect?

PS All sounds really good, pity I have most bases covered. The Runs/Arps one is of real interest, especially with the Midi Drag/Drop.


----------



## sniderman (Dec 11, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> Overwhelming response has borked the server, sorry everyone. Working to remedy asap. Thanks for the kind words so far!



Thanks! I was wondering that myself, and checked in here to see if anyone else was having an issue. Thanks for the update - looking forward to checking it out soon!


----------



## procreative (Dec 11, 2017)

By the way, Impact Soundworks is also on and off, must be using same server space...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

procreative said:


> Curious, specs say 5.6.8 Kontakt yet some "other" recently announced titles need 5.7.1. Was this encoded a while ago or is the version information incorrect?



It's for 5.6.8.

It was encoded not that long ago, NI has minimum requirement for 5.6.8 when encoding to KP now because of Native Access authorization necessity.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 11, 2017)

Listening to the demos... I wish I had these libraries fifteen years ago!


----------



## benmrx (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! That's how you make an entrance! Love how this is broken up into their respective libraries. Looks/sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 11, 2017)

Over-traffic is always exciting  We've been working on it round the clock. Sometimes things work just great in beta and buckle under the load in real-time. But it'll get fixed ASAP. 

That aside, I'm very excited to see this project come to fruition! We've been sharing our talent and tech (such as TACT/Total Articulation Control Technology) to help power Palette as well as future instruments.


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Everything sounds great, except the choir and the harp. The chamber sizes as well as the tremolo/flutter controller are fantastic ideas. The violins of the first pack are particularly smooth, and the third pack seems to be that all in one tool for runs and arps we have all been missing. Too bad I do my sketching on piano and already have ensembles for glue-layering, for it would have been handy for both.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

What do you find wrong with the harp/choir? Harp is probably my favorite patch of the whole library bundle


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Ah sorry for the disappointment :/ I am not convinced by the glissandi and pedal controlling with black keys seems a bit complex. On the other hand, the individual notes have a nice tone.


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

Unless its just me the shop functionality is throwing up Ajax errors (at least in Safari and Firefox).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> Ah sorry for the disappointment :/ I am not convinced by the glissandi and pedal controlling with black keys seems a bit complex. On the other hand, the individual notes have a nice tone.



Pedal control via black keys is one way to do it (I saw that method done in Pianoteq's harp model and just had to snag it! ). You can set your scales manually via GUI (those 7 switches are not just non-interactive visualisations, they are actual sliders you can tweak) instead of black keys, then save them as one of 14 presets, then access those presets with C#/D# across those 7 octaves (or automate/MIDI learn the Preset knob). OR, you can automate/MIDI learn the pedal sliders themselves on the GUI and not use the black keys at all. There is more than one way to skin the cat, as I like to say 

As for glissando, there are no special samples for that, just automated note playback... basically pressing keys in between the start and end of the keyrange you played, instead of you. You can still not use the glissando/bisbigliando functionality and just play that yourself, locked to scale - it will be harp-correct, any scale you choose actually uses the 7 pedals mechanism in the back end. In case of playing glissandi yourself, I recommend enabling Fixed Velocity mode, and using modwheel to control the actual velocities that will be played. See if you can get better results that way.


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the thorough answer, didn't catch the scale automation thing! Yes indeed, the glissandi are less convincing than prerecorded ones. A possibility among others for the next brushes


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

Obviously recorded glissandi would be the most realistic, but they would also be severely limiting in what you can actually do with them... For sketching purposes I think it's much more improtant to get the idea out of your head, so instead of going through a bunch of prerecorded runs, you actually play one. It might not be 100% realistic as a recorded one, but it gets the idea across, which is what sketching is about, yeah? 


Another tip, when playing glissandi, try to tweak the envelope a bit, add some Attack time to it (say, 50-100 ms), to smear the initial transients.


----------



## Arviwan (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi there, i've watched all the videos : very (very) smart instruments !  (that tremolo/flautando controller !!! Sample start/stop points ! ! ...)
But, no intro price on the brushes ? Only on the main library ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

Nope. You get % discount on BPs if you buy more than one product, though, which is also nice.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, congrats for the good work... everything seems "neat and well organized" ! No bundle ?


----------



## reutunes (Dec 12, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hi, congrats for the good work... everything seems "neat and well organized" ! No bundle ?



There is bundle pricing - basically 5% off for each additional library you add to your cart. There's also 25% off for students.

More info in their FAQ section.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 12, 2017)

DAMN! I was hoping I could get the first referral link in...
Should have known better I guess.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2017)

I love the inclusion of using CC2 to dial in tremolo on the strings. 
Should be a string library standard.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

It also does flutter tongue on brass! 

CC4 for vibrato might be a weird one, but that CC is by General MIDI supposed to be "foot controller", so, a second one, after Expression. Some boards, like Kurzweil PC3/K, have two continuous pedal inputs, and by default they are assigned to CC11 and CC4. I have a PC3K8, and two CC pedals connected to it, so I went with that implementation


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2017)

It definitely works towards making the patches more inspiring to play, rather than triggering keyswitches for those particular articulations.


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

Two questions:

1. Any plans to sell via resellers? Impact Soundworks are available at Best Service and Time & Space among others (which helps me as prices are in £).

2. How long is intro price up for?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 12, 2017)

procreative said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Any plans to sell via resellers? Impact Soundworks are available at Best Service and Time & Space among others (which helps me as prices are in £).
> 
> 2. How long is intro price up for?



Hi procreative. We don't have plans to use resellers right now but it's not out of the question down the road. We have already been approached by a few. The Symphonic Sketchpad intro price will be good through December 31st. Hope this helps! Now back to unborking our website...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi procreative. We don't have plans to use resellers right now but it's not out of the question and we have already been approached by a few. The Symphonic Sketchpad intro price will be good through December 31st. Hope this helps! Now back to unborking our website...


I wish I had this five years ago. Offering these libraries as separate products is a superb idea. I don't think the value for the money can be beat. I only wish I had some money left this season! Pallete Brush Pack 01 - Melodics looks and sounds insanely useful.


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi procreative. We don't have plans to use resellers right now but it's not out of the question down the road. We have already been approached by a few. The Symphonic Sketchpad intro price will be good through December 31st. Hope this helps! Now back to unborking our website...



Does your site offer the option to order VAT free for VAT registered EU customers as have had issues in past with US orders where it gets added automatically?


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

Also I think you have issues with your payment system anyway as its throwing up errors about "no payment providers for your state".

So maybe you should consider extending the intro until this is resolved?


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 13, 2017)

procreative said:


> Unless its just me the shop functionality is throwing up Ajax errors (at least in Safari and Firefox).


Me too. I can't finalize any transaction.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry for the inconvenience, everyone. The issue is still being looked at...

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 13, 2017)

OK all! After 48 hours of intense pain and suffering I believe our website woes are behind us. Now we could all use a stiff drink or seven. Thanks for all the kind words about the products, videos and demos.

@procreative - We don't have anything like that in place just yet but we'll look into it. We also may pick up UK distribution through Time + Space (they've invited us) as a solution.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes, now it's working. Thanks!


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> OK all! After 48 hours of intense pain and suffering I believe our website woes are behind us. Now we could all use a stiff drink or seven. Thanks for all the kind words about the products, videos and demos.
> 
> @procreative - We don't have anything like that in place just yet but we'll look into it. We also may pick up UK distribution through Time + Space (they've invited us) as a solution.



So are your prices going to have VAT added on top for EU customers? 

I have to ask as I am registered and I cannot claim it back if it is charged incorrectly (businesses in the EU with a VAT number dont get charged normally).


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 13, 2017)

procreative said:


> So are your prices going to have VAT added on top for EU customers?
> 
> I have to ask as I am registered and I cannot claim it back if it is charged incorrectly (businesses in the EU with a VAT number dont get charged normally).


@procreative Please email [email protected] and we'll take care of you from there.


----------



## Masslevel (Dec 14, 2017)

Palette sounds really great. Checking out the videos right now.
Props to EvilDragon for the awesome scripting.

Just wanted to let you know that the link to your website in your YouTube video description (in all Palette videos) is pointing to a non-working URL. It's because the exclamation mark "http://redroomaudio.com!" got included by YouTube into the URL. You can fix this by inserting a space behind the .com-address or by removing the exclamation mark.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 14, 2017)

Masslevel said:


> Palette sounds really great. Checking out the videos right now.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that the link to your website in your YouTube video description (in all Palette videos) is pointing to a non-working URL. It's because the exclamation mark "http://redroomaudio.com!" got included by YouTube into the URL. You can fix this by inserting a space behind the .com-address or by removing the exclamation mark.


Thanks, fixed!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> OK all! After 48 hours of intense pain and suffering I believe our website woes are behind us. Now we could all use a stiff drink or seven. Thanks for all the kind words about the products, videos and demos.
> 
> @procreative - We don't have anything like that in place just yet but we'll look into it. We also may pick up UK distribution through Time + Space (they've invited us) as a solution.


I tried to buy Palette – Symphonic Sketchpad and, although a little green banner popped up telling me that it was successfully added to my cart, nothing actually appears in it. I tried this from both the homepage and on the specific product page using three different browsers (Firefox, Chrome, and IE). I also verified that I was not blocking any cookies by (temporarily) disabling uBlock. BTW, I live in the US.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 14, 2017)

Anthony said:


> I tried to buy Palette – Symphonic Sketchpad and, although a little green banner popped up telling me that it was successfully added to my cart, nothing actually appears in it. I tried this from both the homepage and on the specific product page using three different browsers (Firefox, Chrome, and IE). I also verified that I was not blocking any cookies by (temporarily) disabling uBlock. BTW, I live in the US.


Hey @Anthony please email [email protected] and we'll take care of this for you!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 14, 2017)

watched two videos now and didnt hear any close mic sadly. imho developers should maybe add audio files to the product site which contain/compare mic positions of the instruments.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 15, 2017)

It's a Christmas miracle! Our servers have been humming along for the last 48 hours without issue. Thanks for your patience while we sorted things out. I invite you once again to check out the Palette line and grab your free copy of "Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps & Shouts" at redroomaudio.com. There's an intro deal for the flagship library, "Symphonic Sketchpad," and a bundle scheme in place as well. I also wanted to share the "alternative score" version of the Palette trailer, composed by Lawson Madlener. It really hits the action and we loved it too much to keep to ourselves. Thanks Lawson!


----------



## michalskimusic (Dec 17, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> It's a Christmas miracle! Our servers have been humming along for the last 48 hours without issue. Thanks for your patience while we sorted things out. I invite you once again to check out the Palette line and grab your free copy of "Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps & Shouts" at redroomaudio.com. There's an intro deal for the flagship library, "Symphonic Sketchpad," and a bundle scheme in place as well. I also wanted to share the "alternative score" version of the Palette trailer, composed by Lawson Madlener. It really hits the action and we loved it too much to keep to ourselves. Thanks Lawson!




There is definitely an issue now. Getting an unknown IP Address error message when trying to download the files from my purchase.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 17, 2017)

michalskimusic said:


> There is definitely an issue now. Getting an unknown IP Address error message when trying to download the files from my purchase.


Hmm, I'm not sure what "unkown IP address error" means but if you're still having problems please email us at [email protected] and we'll take care of you. That's much more direct than posting here!


----------



## michalskimusic (Dec 18, 2017)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what "unkown IP address error" means but if you're still having problems please email us at [email protected] and we'll take care of you. That's much more direct than posting here!



Issue is on my end. I am out of town. Downloads worked fine from home. Had to go out of town and it is not working from my hotel, but does work when I connect with my iPhone. DNS cache issue at the hotel.

Sorry for the false alarm.

Michael


----------



## Vovique (Dec 18, 2017)

michalskimusic said:


> Issue is on my end. I am out of town. DNS cache issue at the hotel.
> 
> 
> Michael


So it's definitely serving its purpose as a "symphonic sketchpad" on the go!)


----------



## PerryD (Dec 19, 2017)

I am still "Black Friday Broke" so I can't take advantage of the intro pricing but these libraries do sound very good. At least I had some fun with the "Shouts & Stomps" freebie.


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2017)

Well done PerryD


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 22, 2017)

Sincere thanks for all the wonderful feedback here and via email. We're so happy you're loving Palette! Check out the new featurette "Creating Palette," detailing the origin, production process and features of the Palette line. "Palette - Symphonic Sketchpad" is $50 off through December 31st.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 23, 2017)

procreative said:


> Does your site offer the option to order VAT free for VAT registered EU customers as have had issues in past with US orders where it gets added automatically?


I recently purchased all 4 products and I can tell you that there is no additional VAT for EU customers.
What you see is what you pay.....


----------



## michalskimusic (Dec 28, 2017)

Vovique said:


> So it's definitely serving its purpose as a "symphonic sketchpad" on the go!)



It is now that I was able to download it!


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 9, 2018)

Merry 2018! Just a note to say thanks for all the support and kind words in Red Room Audio's first month. We also want to let you know we're currently preparing the first big FREE update for Palette - Symphonic Sketchpad. We've always admired developers who continually improve their own products and we plan to do the same. Here's a taste of what version 1.1 will include:

1. NEW patch: drum ensembles (taikos, tupans, toms, snares, bass drums, etc) - ideal for epic (*gack* i used the E word..) trailer scoring!
2. NEW patch: marimba!
3. NEW patch: hand percussion (congas, bongos, cajon, djembe, etc)!
4. NEW additions to our percussion patch (cymbals fx, wood blocks, etc).
5. More snapshots for the synth patch.
6. Various performance enhancements based on user feedback.

We're also extending the $249 intro price on Palette - Symphonic Sketchpad for one more week (goes to $299 after Jan 15th). So get your foot in the door now to get Symphonic Sketchpad AND the upcoming 1.1 update for the intro price. Thanks again and hope to see you all at NAMM in 2 weeks, where I'll be walking around drooling over toys my wife won't allow me to buy.


----------



## Eric G (Jan 10, 2018)

Very happy with my purchase of your entire suite of Palette. The consistency (dynamics, key-switching etc...) across the who line has made my template setup easy. And now this. Great start Dickie!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 10, 2018)

Great! Thanks for that.

A happy Palette customer here as well. So easy to use!


----------



## procreative (Jan 12, 2018)

What are the changes in Melodics as got an email that said it was getting extra articulations, what are these?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 12, 2018)

procreative said:


> What are the changes in Melodics as got an email that said it was getting extra articulations, what are these?


For Melodics, we're adding up to 6 new articulations to each of the 6 soloist patches. We're still sorting through the recordings to decided which to include but they're going to be extended techniques like trills, rips & falls, multi-tongue, mutes, etc. We're also hoping to add con sord to the Violins Octaves patch.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 13, 2018)

That's really great news. Can't wait to try these out... and for anyone who's not yet checked out Palette, you owe it to your template to do so. Incredibly easy to use and sounds great.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 22, 2018)

Let's do a primitive punk-rock style NAMM promotion, shall we? If you see me walking around (I'll be there all 4 days) come say hi and provide your email address and I'll send you a 15% discount coupon code good towards any Palette product(s). Looking forward to meeting some of you fine folks.


----------



## wsalembi (Feb 15, 2018)

Does it have velocity based legato strings or are dynamics exclusively controlled by mod wheel?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

There's only one legato speed recorded for Palette so there's no velocity based legato speed changes. Dynamics can be either a controller (modwheel or whatever else you want) or actual key velocity (most useful for shorts).


----------



## wsalembi (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks. Controlling dynamics using key velocity is what I'm looking for. For me it's a requisite to play live, because it's almost impossible to play two-handed and add all dynamics with an expression pedal. 

So you confirm it is possible for long notes too and not limited to shorts (pizz, stacc).


----------



## wsalembi (Feb 16, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> There's only one legato speed recorded for Palette so there's no velocity based legato speed changes. Dynamics can be either a controller (modwheel or whatever else you want) or actual key velocity (most useful for shorts).



When I see the demos, Dyn control for String SUSTAINS always has the value 'Fixed (Dyn)' so I can switch it to velocity?

Can I also combine both? Like setting the initial dynamics based on key velocity, then hold the notes and use controller to add crescendo/diminuendo?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## wsalembi (Feb 16, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope.



Great. I was confused because in all demos Dyn control for String SUSTAINS always has the value 'Fixed (Dyn)'


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Fixed (Dyn) means that articulation dynamics cannot be changed to velocity control, instead they will always be handled by Dynamics slider.


----------



## Akcel (Feb 28, 2018)

Version 1.1 is already available or when will it be released?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Feb 28, 2018)

We're really close! We've added even more new content than we last announced (almost 3 GB in Symphonic Sketchpad alone!) and we're implementing as many user requests as possible across the entire Palette line. All 4 libraries are getting some love, plus we're releasing a brand new product at the same time. Everything should be ready to roll out by mid-March. Stay tuned, the Saga continues!


----------



## Akcel (Mar 4, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> We're really close! We've added even more new content than we last announced (almost 3 GB in Symphonic Sketchpad alone!) and we're implementing as many user requests as possible across the entire Palette line. All 4 libraries are getting some love, plus we're releasing a brand new product at the same time. Everything should be ready to roll out by mid-March. Stay tuned, the Saga continues!



Amazing news !
Thanks a lot


----------

